# ( 4)
::nyear::  ,   ,       : 

                 .  181              . 

:         4? 

* 1:*         ,     -   . 

*  2:* 
           ,           31  2007,   -   ,    ,      31  2006  

  3: -  ?

----------

?
     .
  1     250.
   4  .
    ?

----------

